# Great Searing plate



## seafoodchef (May 10, 2015)

I love these searing plates..they work great..Does




  








PART_1431275918529_KIMG0011-1.jpg




__
seafoodchef


__
May 10, 2015








anyone know where i can buy more,,,,they do awesome job on steaks, rack of lamb, salmon on smooth side,,,and is easy to handle and easy to clean


----------



## seafoodchef (May 10, 2015)

nicerack.jpg




__
seafoodchef


__
May 11, 2015








Rack of lamb, fat trimmed and fat side seared, bone side roasted


----------



## seafoodchef (May 10, 2015)

no one knows who makes these? ..I will pay double to anyone who can find where I can buy one.  up to $50


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Lodge LDP3 Double Play Reversible Grill/Griddle, 9.5" x 16.75" 
Amazon is full of them. I might pick one up myself with my $50


----------



## seafoodchef (May 10, 2015)

I had oen of those, they rust..my Tec Infra-red grill gets well over 1000 degrees and it burns what ever seasoning right out of the cast iron...and it rusts like hell..I also bought one from lecruset..with some kind of enamel finish..but it does not clean as easy as this one...I can do salmon or rack of lamb and end up with a tons of burnt fat and char on the pan..but it scrubs right off..and it is small...can do four portions...and that is enough for me


----------



## zhenzhu0518 (Jun 18, 2015)

i had ever seen one which was very similar to yours and it was cheaper than$50. And i think the "rust"and"clean"problems are depends on the plate's material. I suggest your choose the ceramic plate and also you'd better buy the press brush to clean it./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## seafoodchef (May 10, 2015)

I will try a ceramic one, but not sure it will retain the heat like the enamel covered cast iron one shown above...there is no name on the dam thing...I have two but my Father confiscated one of them.

The smooth enamel cleans so easy..the new le crueset has texture..pain to clean


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

SeafoodChef said:


> I love these searing plates..they work great..Does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the material in that plate: aluminum, steel or iron???????

Google "oval grill plate" and see what turns up. You owe me one!


----------



## seafoodchef (May 10, 2015)

Hey Kokopuffs,

The material is cast iron..very heavy for it's size...

I have seacrched google and ebay many times...for enameled grill pan, grill pan, cast iron grill pan. etc etc...but can't find this one...I would be happy to trade my $180 le Crueset for one of these......but I can't find the exact one..the smooth/shiny enamel is the key..the size too..not too big, not too small..great for a family of 3-5.....

So Koko if you found one..stop toying with me and send over the link...searching "oval grill plate" did not turn up what I am looking for....and I searched "images" on google..probably looked at 500+ images...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hey, I don't toy.


----------



## seafoodchef (May 10, 2015)

Well, i did the search and still didn't find the grill plate I was looking for.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

SeafoodChef said:


> Well, i did the search and still didn't find the grill plate I was looking for.


I already conducted the same searches as you did and failed to find one similar to yours. Sorry.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

At 1000 degrees I doubt heat retention will be an issue.  Ceramic is bisque fired to 1900 and glaze fired to 2200+ so if it's made for the job ceramic should hold up just fine.  The Japanese make ceramic plates like the one you pictured you can find them on Rakuten, but they are heavy and shipping/receiving in one piece is the issue.


----------

